
Why Germany's Coronavirus Death Rate Is Far Lower Than in Other Countries - mcguire
https://www.npr.org/2020/03/25/820595489/why-germanys-coronavirus-death-rate-is-far-lower-than-in-other-countries
======
mcguire
Unfortunately, the article _doesn 't_ discuss why the death rate is far lower.

~~~
Tomte
Sure it does:

> [...] Germany's low fatality rate is because of his country's ability to
> test early and often. [...]

> And that means Germany is more likely to have a lower number of undetected
> cases than other countries where testing is less prevalent

When you test more people, you don't only see the ones who are critically ill
(because they end up in the ICU), but also all those who contract the illness,
but have only mild symptoms.

~~~
mcguire
Good point! You would catch everyone, so the statistics would look better.
Thanks!

